# Old cookbook recipies



## kiljoy (May 18, 2009)

My wife was reading through an 1890's cookbook that we own. She was searching through the home remedies that told you to douse your children with kerosene and turpentine and lo and behold, there were wine recipes in it. There was raisin, ginger, and a third I can't remember. I'll have to carefully scan them in or transcribe them. The book is a bit fragile. Would anyone be interested in seeing them? I did notice the complete absence of yeast in the recipes.


----------



## arcticsid (May 18, 2009)

I'm not sure why you would douse your children with kerosene or turpentine, but I would sure like to hope this is a non smoking house. Don't want to harm the kids.!


----------



## kiljoy (May 18, 2009)

I kid you not! It's full of old home remedies and such. The cleaning recipe for kid's gloves was to soak them in turpentine and lay out to dry. One cure for sickness was to get them to drink diluted ammonia. Dropping a key down their back cures crupe. This was the 1890's after all. The best was for a person struck by lightening. If they person was still lifeless after an hour of a cold water shower, switch to salt water. I couldn't make this stuff up! BTW, the third wine recipe is currant wine.


----------



## arcticsid (May 18, 2009)

That cracks me up, I love to hear stuff like this, sounds like a real treasure that ole book. Years ago a friend of mine had a real old Farmers Almanac, and it too had all kinds of "neat" stuff in it, So are you gonna share some of the wine recipes with us. You don't need to ask, we would all love to see them. 
Troy


----------



## Wine4Me (May 18, 2009)

Kerosene was used to get rid of head lice years ago!!:<


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

KILJOY,
Please post the recipies.


----------



## kiljoy (May 18, 2009)

I'll scan them in when I get home from work tonight...


----------



## kiljoy (May 18, 2009)

OK. Here you go. It's from "The Household Cook-Book and Encyclopedia of Pratical Recipes" by Miss E. Neill 1889

Let me know if anyone attempts these or can't read them.


----------



## kiljoy (May 18, 2009)

I can't belive this, but I just found an archive on the internet of this book if anyone is interested.

http://www.archive.org/details/everydaycookbook00neiliala


----------



## arcticsid (May 19, 2009)

That is excellent stuff KIL, sure appreciate you sharing that. You get the cork of the day for that. LOL
Troy


----------

